# Games that give you the same peaceful feeling as ACNL



## aburayacrossing (Feb 3, 2016)

I like games where I get to create something, that are visually beautiful, have good music, and are relaxing.  Examples:

Cytus: A rhythm game. Some songs are intense and some are peaceful, but overall the game is very encouraging and doesn't emphasize when you get a step wrong like some other games.  Also it is very beautiful!

Minecraft:  Creation, beautiful, a pace-yourself game.  Definitely one of the best games of all time.  I also play modded minecraft, terrafirmacraft. 

Flower: One of the most beautiful and peaceful games ever!  You play a flower blowing in the wind.  Great music. 

Journey: Made by the same people as Flower.  You are a desert spirit gliding across endless sand on an existensial journey.  The music is so good I listen to just the soundtrack.  


All of these are games that help me unwind and relax from stressful real life.  What games do you like to play that give you the peaceful feeling of ACNL?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 3, 2016)

ACNL doesn't really give me a peaceful feeling because all I do really is run around and trample flowers..
Buuuut.. I guess Nintendogs? I mean, you really don't have to put that much effort into playing it, and taking care of a virtual dog could be fun for some people..?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2016)

uhh clicker heroes and those games maybe haha


----------



## Saylor (Feb 3, 2016)

Attack of the Friday Monsters is very cute and relaxing. It's mostly just a narrative and there isn't a whole lot of gameplay involved aside from wandering around and talking to people, but I really like it! I played through it and finished it a long time ago but sometimes I like to open it back up and play just because the setting is so pretty. The Boku no Natsuyasumi games look really good too for the same reasons, but I've only watched a friend play a little bit of one of them.

Flower looks like such a beautiful game! I've never played it as I don't own any of the systems it was released on but I'd totally buy it if I did.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Feb 3, 2016)

Undertale gave me this feeling before the fanbase ran it out of control and ruined the carefree sense of a feelgood I got from it.


I wouldn't call it peaceful, but another game that gave me some very severe feelings was _The Beginner's Guide._

As someone who's struggled with the creative process and the self destructive habits that stem from it, it hit me very, very hard and helped me come to peace with a lot of things regarding drawing.


----------



## inkling (Feb 3, 2016)

the only game I've played that describes those feelings, is electroplankton for ds.

other then that, the closest thing I would say is katamari, maybe...?


----------



## Zane (Feb 3, 2016)

Harvest Moon/Story of Seasons. Although I guess it's more the earlier games, since there's so much stuff to keep track of and remember in the 3DS titles that it's sometimes not as relaxing. lol
But I can lose a lot of hours just chilling and farming some cows, for sure.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 3, 2016)

does AC:HHD count? also minecraft because of the beautiful music!


----------



## MillySoSilly (Feb 3, 2016)

I don't thing I've played any games that were as peaceful as ACNL. Maybe Limbo, Lucidity, and Ori and the Blind Forest. It was fun playing them, that's for sure.


----------



## Friendly Dedede (Feb 4, 2016)

ive thought smash bros was a peaceful game
now, im not saying that taking a falcon punch to the face is peaceful
for me, in a way it kinda is
whenever i need to take a break, I always look back and play smash bros
it's the go-to game if I want to play anything
ive been playing for a good year or 2
and i can safely say, my DDD is alright
there is nothing more satisfying than destroying someone on for glory 1v1
especially if you end their last stock with a jet hammer


----------



## aburayacrossing (Feb 4, 2016)

MillySoSilly said:


> I don't thing I've played any games that were as peaceful as ACNL. Maybe Limbo, Lucidity, and Ori and the Blind Forest. It was fun playing them, that's for sure.





Oh I like Ori and the Blind Forest too!  A very nice game.


----------



## Amherst (Feb 4, 2016)

Fantasy Life 

Lego Harry Potter


----------



## pipty (Feb 4, 2016)

Child of light? Idk but I like their music


----------



## Dustmop (Feb 4, 2016)

*Story of Seasons/Harvest Moon* - and their dozens of spin-offs - are peaceful to me. Even though I have a folder full of documents on my progress for every minute detail in Story of Seasons because I'm hyper Type A, I still find it very relaxing.
Except when I'm cooking to improve my rank in it or whatever it was. Why does it only count as ONE if I make 99 rice balls at once??


*The Sims* deserves a mention. Even if I do treat it more like an architectural sim than a life sim, lol, it's still really chill and peaceful. Early game can be a little stressful, just trying to keep them happy when they're eating stale food cooked on a crappy stove, sleeping in a lumpy bed, and showering in cold water because I guess upgrading your shower stall is what improves your plumbing and hot water tank. Also babies stress them out to no end, but I just hired babysitters. Even when they were home. (I'm sure I'm in the minority here, but srsly thank the EA gods that TS4 basically removed the baby and toddler stages)
But once they have a few moderately decent things, Sim life gets real simple. Super easy-going. Just send them to work, throw some parties, and buy some neat stuff.


And now, I've only played a little of it today, but *Castaway Paradise*. I got it during the winter sale because all the reviews said it was like Animal Crossing and I was not let down. It's a lot like AC with level progression, and I really like the music.
I guess it was a freemium mobile/bookface game before, but the Steam version is the 'Complete Edition' so no in-app purchases. There's still a lot of timers on, well, pretty much everything. I get that a lot of it is to encourage you to come back every day, but there's a limit on how many bugs/fish spawn every day.. lol.
Relaxing, but it doesn't really give you a lot of play time at once like 'normal' games.


----------



## aburayacrossing (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh yes the sims!!  I always have found that relaxing...when it works.  I'm sorry to say I eventually gave up on the franchise because it seemed like I always spent more time troubleshooting, reinstalling, etc than actually playing. :/


----------



## Amherst (Feb 5, 2016)

I can't play the sims because it just eats my life up


----------



## Kuroh (Feb 5, 2016)

Harvest Moon


----------



## piske (Feb 6, 2016)

Harvest Moon: Animal Parade. Lovely and slow-paced :>


----------



## Bowie (Feb 6, 2016)

Minecraft.


----------



## Maelawni (Feb 6, 2016)

Not sure if anyone has said this one yet, but Happy Street!
It's a lot like Animal Crossing which is why I downloaded it in the first place.
Very cute game for mobile, and it's free! ♥

As for other 3DS games, I guess the Harvest Moon games are pretty good. Plus you get to interact with humans/people instead of animals. xD Can be a plus for some lol.

Also, I'm glad you mentioned Cytus! It's such an underrated music game. I'd still have it downloaded on my phone if it wasn't for how huge the file is...it took up too much space sadly. :c


----------



## aburayacrossing (Feb 7, 2016)

My partner plays Harvest Moon too.  I should try it sometime.  

Cytus is amazing.  I agree it's underrated and seeing as it's the top rythym game in most countries and the second rythym game in the rest, that is saying something.  You are right the file is so big.  I have if I stalled on my iPad mini, which is also more fun to playing than a phone.  I have played that game nearly every day for about 6 months, it's so awesome.


----------



## JellyLu (Feb 8, 2016)

Omg Cytus *o* I love that game!

I agree with Harvest Moon and The Sims. I think that Tomodachi Life and Neko Atsume are very relaxing too~ 

Pokemon CAN be relaxing to me as well, but usually after I complete the story lines. Before then I usually am too hyped up on the content of the story and the battles. ^^;


----------



## aburayacrossing (Feb 8, 2016)

JellyLu said:


> Omg Cytus *o* I love that game!
> 
> I agree with Harvest Moon and The Sims. I think that Tomodachi Life and Neko Atsume are very relaxing too~
> 
> Pokemon CAN be relaxing to me as well, but usually after I complete the story lines. Before then I usually am too hyped up on the content of the story and the battles. ^^;



I played Tomodachi Life before ACNL.  I liked it, but it got repetitive really fast.  I'm glad ACNL seems to have a lot more playability. 

Yay another Cytus fan! <3


----------



## Joy (Feb 8, 2016)

The Sims and Fantasy Life


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 11, 2016)

I love a link between worlds. I know it's like a complete opposite of AC, but the whole atmosphere and gameplay are so much more relaxing for me than the other Zelda games I play (although I love them all).
I just keep going back to it even though I've competed it twice.
If I'm including games now on the ds then I'd say the sims 4. But haven't played that for a long time, I mostly just like it for designing houses


----------



## GalacticGhost (Feb 11, 2016)

idk... i don't really play any 'relaxing' games apart from acnl these days. i'd say the most relaxing games i've played apart from ac are the sims or the sims bustin out for the gamecube. they're probably nowhere near as good as the pc versions of the sims because of all the stuff that's been added to the sims 3 and 4, but i loved playing those two games as a kid.


----------



## pixemi (Feb 14, 2016)

Absolutely Fez! it has a very relaxing soundtrack and atmosphere throughout the game, everyone's nice to you, has some light humour in it. Only unfortunately it doesn't last as long haha


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 14, 2016)

Flow, by the same people as Journey and Flower is the only of the three I've played, and I really enjoy it, and similar to that is agar.io it's both peaceful and competitive?


----------



## Espionage (Feb 14, 2016)

BittyBay (when it was around), Viva Pinata: TIP, World of Warcraft.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 14, 2016)

i get rly calm when i play the sims 2 aaaa ;; (well, depends on what i'm doing but yye)

also, i haven't played it myself, but i'm watching some playthroughs, and unravel is super calming !!! 

and... i think playing side quests or just running around in any zelda game is really calming ;;


----------



## wadledee12 (Feb 14, 2016)

The Guitar Hero games
Even though I usually go for 5 stars or fcs (those are the most stressful), I usually feel very at ease while playing these games. And not to mention the music's great and I can groove along


----------



## Beardo (Feb 15, 2016)

Amiibo Festivale

I love sitting down and playing it with my mom. We get to talk, and enjoy the things I love about Animal Crossing at the same time.


----------



## Espionage (Feb 16, 2016)

Minecraft


----------



## lars708 (Feb 16, 2016)

Minecraft 

I don't know why to be honest.


----------



## kelpy (Feb 16, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Minecraft
> 
> I don't know why to be honest.



I haven't played it in forever but it's really relaxing to just break stuff.. build stuff.. On peaceful, of course.


----------



## Rasha (Feb 16, 2016)

the sims for obvious reasons
pokemon xy because of the weather changing and the shopping/hair styling/cafes/restaurants/farming...


----------



## aburayacrossing (Feb 17, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Minecraft
> 
> I don't know why to be honest.



Minecraft is awesome!  You get to build, the graphics are great, and it's just so satisfying!


----------



## Quagsire. (Feb 19, 2016)

Sims 3
I always build really rad houses, but never use them, and probably delete it the next day anyway.


----------



## focus (Feb 19, 2016)

tetris lol. i also really like link between worlds and sims


----------



## aburayacrossing (Feb 19, 2016)

I think there are so many people that use the sims just to build houses.  I have been thinking of trying to reinstall mine just for that purpose.  But it's such a pain to install!  I like ACNL better anyways, because I can play when I'm on public transport (about 3 hours/day).


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Feb 22, 2016)

Sims as well for me! I also really like Guild Wars 2, even though that might not be as relaxing haha!


----------



## Contessa (Feb 22, 2016)

Toontown is nice


----------



## Edward Elric (Feb 24, 2016)

Skyrim. Its a peaceful game that gives you that adventures and peaceful feeling. And then out of no where a dog flys around and you go to attack when you stumble across a giant chasing it. Yeah the best game out there!


----------



## meowduck (Feb 24, 2016)

Harvest moon a wonderful life and another wonderful life c:  the music is so relaxing, the gameplay is just so easygoing and gentle. its amazing to see the way the townsfolk age and so does your player, spouse and their children. I cry everytime c;


----------



## aburayacrossing (Feb 24, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Flow, by the same people as Journey and Flower is the only of the three I've played, and I really enjoy it, and similar to that is agar.io it's both peaceful and competitive?



Oh yes, Flow is very fun.  You should try Flower and Journey, they are even better!  Some of the best games ever created for sure.

- - - Post Merge - - -



meowduck said:


> Harvest moon a wonderful life and another wonderful life c:  the music is so relaxing, the gameplay is just so easygoing and gentle. its amazing to see the way the townsfolk age and so does your player, spouse and their children. I cry everytime c;



That sounds so nice!  My partner owns Harvest Moon, I should play sometime!


----------



## Cass123 (Feb 25, 2016)

I liked the Sims 2 best, but it isn't compatible with my current pc. The Sims 3 lagged a lot even when I had only 1 expansion installed so I stopped playing. My favorite part was the architecture though.


----------



## aburayacrossing (Feb 25, 2016)

Cass123 said:


> I liked the Sims 2 best, but it isn't compatible with my current pc. The Sims 3 lagged a lot even when I had only 1 expansion installed so I stopped playing. My favorite part was the architecture though.



Same.  I had a new computer at the time but boy did it not matter.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 25, 2016)

There are no other games that gives me the same feeling that the animal crossing games do.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 25, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Undertale gave me this feeling before the fanbase ran it out of control and ruined the carefree sense of a feelgood I got from it.


Do you mean like the destructive force and fandom of Chara-senpai?


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 25, 2016)

JasonBurrows said:


> Do you mean like the destructive force and fandom of Chara-senpai?



I was also wondering this.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 25, 2016)

@That Zephyr Guy Never think Chara ruins the game for you. The Master just makes it more fun.


----------

